# Am I starving my dog? Or is he playing games with me?



## abril (Aug 18, 2013)

Probably the second one... 
I am feeding him according his weight and age, he does not looks skinny at all, but looks like he can eat a lot more... We are an active family (we try to do 5k 3-4 times per week, that is "active" for us)  
Is he only testing me? 
We do not use a lot of treats, and we have a reasonable good grain free food... 
Help! 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

What makes you think he is starving? 

If he is getting a quality food with balanced nutrition, and has good body condition (a nice tick at the hips, visible both above the body and from the side; ribs are easily felt with light pressure 1-2" from spine, but not visible) then he is fine. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

From my experience, a Golden will always try to convince you that he/she needs more food. They don't tend to have an off switch when it comes to eating. Don't buy into the eyes that try to guilt you into more!


----------



## abril (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks! What makes me think he needs more food is that he "ask" for more as soon as he finish his food, we feed him morning and evening, and he always "ask" for more, and by asking I mean barking, kicking the bowl, this only last a few minutes but it happens almost all the time. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abril (Aug 18, 2013)

Aaahhh those eyes!!! You are right hahaha!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

If he's a fast eater, he may not realize he isn't hungry anymore because his stomach hasn't caught up with him yet. You could try one of the balls that you put in a food bowl to slow down fast eaters.

A trick I use with mine is to add a little warm water to the kibble so that they fill up their stomachs more and don't feel like they need more. The extra hydration from that doesn't hurt either.


----------



## abril (Aug 18, 2013)

Oh great idea!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

You could add UNsalted canned green beans to his food, say a heaping tablespoon or 2. Adds bulk but not calories. I really like the french-style green beans.


----------



## abril (Aug 18, 2013)

Interesting! What about raw green beans? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

abril said:


> Thanks! What makes me think he needs more food is that he "ask" for more as soon as he finish his food, we feed him morning and evening, and he always "ask" for more, and by asking I mean barking, kicking the bowl, this only last a few minutes but it happens almost all the time.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That sounds like bratty behavior. What happens if you hand feed him? I, too, would add unsalted green beans to his meals. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I think raw green beans would be fine, but I'd probably cut them up into smaller pieces so that they digest easier.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Golden retrievers and labs love to eat. It's just who they are. The green bean suggestion is a good one and will give your dog a little more fiber. Won't hurt.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I give mine canned green beans every day. The sell them in unsalted version. I'd give him all the vegies and fruit he wants as a treat too. Mine like apples especially. Dogs are always hungry!


----------



## abril (Aug 18, 2013)

Brave: good point if I hand feed him, he is a very good dog, he waits patiently he understand "sit" "wait", I would say no problems with hand feeding 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abril (Aug 18, 2013)

Alaska, yes he loves apples to  thanks. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

According to my vet, a hungry dog (who's getting 'enough' food) needs a higher protein food. I'm not sure I agree.

Penny had some nights when she want another scoop and would hound me until she got it. Other nights, her regular portion was plenty. I kind of went with the flow and watched her weight.


----------



## abril (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks Penny's mom! 
I forgot to add that he is a "puppy", (11 months). And recently adopted, so maybe he is still learning and adapting to his new house? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

He is in his growing stage and filling out; he needs to be on the lean side. You could try a kong after his supper to keep him happy and occupied.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

abril said:


> Brave: good point if I hand feed him, he is a very good dog, he waits patiently he understand "sit" "wait", I would say no problems with hand feeding
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


If he is fine when the food is given in anything other than the bowl- then I am inclined to believe he is being bratty, and the tantrums have been positively reinforced somehow. Most likely he barks and kicks the bowl and suddenly he gets more food. Who would turn that down? 

I would feed him without the bowl for a while and follow it up with a kong to help break the habit. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Well the iPad "ate" my response!  

Short version--he's probably fine. Since he's really active and still growing, it might not hurt to feed him more than the bag says. 

Best way to check his condition is by using the Purina Body Condition chart which you can find easily thru Google.

Good luck! Cute pup.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

If I was fed dinner from you I would always appreciate a second or even a third helping
As a human I understand the unhealthy consequences of being over weight so I must limit myself.

Dogs live in the moment not for the future. 
It it is when they don't ask for more food with loving eyes that we really start to worry

The barking cannot be tolerated
Walk away as soon as you put the bowl down. 
If he comes to you quietly distract him with a ball session.
A change of food _might_ also make him feel more satisfied.


----------



## Wenderwoman (Jan 7, 2013)

Doug said:


> If I was fed dinner from you I would always appreciate a second or even a third helping
> As a human I understand the unhealthy consequences of being over weight so I must limit myself.
> 
> Dogs live in the moment not for the future. Your dog is perfectly normal
> It it is when they don't ask for more food with loving eyes that we really start to worry


Exactly! A healthy appetite equals a healthy pet.


----------



## abril (Aug 18, 2013)

(For some reason I did not get the notification for the last 3-4 post, so I apologize because I did not answer anything) 
So, thank you all for all this great information, Simon is doing much better, we now have a more stablished exercise routine, and I am keeping feeding times at the same hour every day, I am ignoring the barking, and using a Kong during the day only for some distraction. 
I appreciate all your post and ideas!!!! 
Everybody have a wonderful day! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

abril said:


> Thanks Penny's mom!
> I forgot to add that he is a "puppy", (11 months). And recently adopted, so maybe he is still learning and adapting to his new house?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Do you know what your boy's background is?

Both of my Goldens are adopted. My girl is a former puppy mill momma-she was not fed on a regular basis and when she was fed, I am guessing she was not fed very much and it was a very poor quality of food. 

She always seems hungry even now that she's been with us almost 7 years. She could eat 24/7 if I'd let her and she seems to be starving when it's feeding time. I know that's not the case because she's eating 1.5-2 cups of dog food a day. 

I've always given my guys lots of fresh fruits and veggies also along with their food or as treats. One of their favorites is Sweet Potatoes which is currently in season where I live. They go crazy over Sweet potatoes. 

I had a Cocker several years ago that was not fed regularly- she was always looking for food. 

It has been my experience when dogs are not fed well or on a regular basis in their early years, they seem to always want or are looking for food. Thought maybe that might be the case with your boy.


----------



## abril (Aug 18, 2013)

Carolina Mom, sorry that o was MIA, thanks for your answer, he came from a house where i think he was getting enough food, just not the best quality!!! 
At this time he is doing better, we are keeping a strict feeding schedule and also giving him lots of activity and a few treats!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

